# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Fave Timmins?

## lildevil

Who's your fave timmins?
Scott/Stingray
Dylan
Bree
Janae
Janelle

----------


## lildevil

i think scott is the best Timmins

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Scott

----------


## Dannifin88

Definately Scott by far

----------


## feelingyellow

Janae's my fave (the story with her and mike and the photograper was good), then stingray (loved when his drums fell in the lake   :Cheer:  ), then dylan (liking the storyline with sky), then bree (i like her friendship with summer), then janelle (i don't like her very much, but i thought it was funny when she told summer to go and pushed her out the door  :Rotfl:  )

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Scott is the best, by miles!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

Stringray of course...

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Stringray of course...


Without a doubt!

----------


## Angeldelight

lol exaclty there's no contest really...

----------


## Abi

Stingray!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

How can someone not think Stingray is cool? :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

i dont really like any of them bt if i had to chose id pick either dylan or stingray

----------


## samantha nixon

i like janae as i think all the storylines shes had are great and i also liked the actress in the sleepover club

----------


## Princess

Stingray! He's really funny.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i like janae

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No, she's really annoying.

----------


## Saree

Stingray then Dylan, then Janae, then Bree and then lastly Janelle....don't really like her!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah i agree with that order.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Stingray then Dylan, then Janae, then Bree and then lastly Janelle....don't really like her!


Yeap, I agree with that.

----------


## lildevil

yeah,  thats right.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They are good though.

----------


## Cornishbabe

def stingray

----------


## lildevil

Stingray is the best

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Stingray is the best


He sure is!

----------


## Jenbobber

i dont like the rest of the timmins' clan, stringer is the only decent one, the others should just go home!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They are irritating.

----------


## Jenbobber

Janelle and Janae and Dhillon are so annoying! theyre just ttl rednecks! 

Bree isn't all that bad really.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Bree is sweet, I feel sorry for her.

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh me too, specially with that lot as her family!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, I would hate it if my Mum was like that

----------


## lildevil

i feel sorry for her cause her mum is push and i know she wants the best for bree but she's preasuring her to win the money and dosen't think aboput what bree wants.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think she is being selfish as she wants the money for herself. If my Mum was like that that would have pushed me to the other extreme

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

How dare you taunt Brian! :EEK!:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Janae is the best!

----------


## RealityGap

stingray - he is a sweetie

----------


## xXxJessxXx

He is aint he....  :Heart:   i like Dylan too, he's got the whole bad boy thing going on...   :Wub:  

I also like Janea, she's quite mysterious...   :Ponder:

----------


## hayley

Stingray! i dont really like any of the others!

----------

